# Backdrag edge



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

has anyone ever seen the use of, or used a blade for an atv that has a backdrag edge? Just wondering how it would work because it wouldn't be hard to make.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

if you were to make one i would think you would need some serious weight on the plow to make it work right. I know our 60" plow doesnt backdrag at all unless you stand on it well backing up.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think you should fab one up and give it a try and then post on how it works,

I know my Down Pressure system works at about 80-90% of scrapping ability by back dragging VS pushing the snow foward. 

I think if you could get the proper angle set on the back drag edge that the snow would help to push down on the blade and keep it scraping as you pull back on the snow instead of the curve of the blade and the front edge angle wanting to rid up over top of the snow.

make sense some how?

for what it is,

sublime out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;539997 said:


> I think you should fab one up and give it a try and then post on how it works,


I would but it probably is done snowing for the year here and i'm not sure of how i want to make my setup for next year, thinking of maybe a scoop plow


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As mentioned it would probably work but would need some extra weight or down pressure applied. If you have a Cycle Country blade you could get their new down pressure system to attach to it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Reb;540082 said:


> As mentioned it would probably work but would need some extra weight or down pressure applied. If you have a Cycle Country blade you could get their new down pressure system to attach to it.


they make a down pressure? thats news to me i'll have to look it up


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hadn't heard of it either, but here is a press release regarding it...

http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...wn+pressure+atv+plow&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us

You can view it here (I would recommend it for slow connections because it's like 8MB), but it looks like nothing more than a shock absorber for $100 (brackets included). If it is, wouldn't it hold the plow up momentarily if you hit a bump? JMO.

Here's the link: http://cyclecountry.com/manuals/08 new prod/cc downfor.pdf


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

It is actually an air spring so it should be fairly fast acting. I have one sitting here on my desk, just have to get some time to install it.

Years ago I tried an actuator so I would have better blade control. I found the actuator just didn't hold up well. Even with something built into it to dampen the shock it still beat the actuator loose in a matter of a few months. With the cost of the actuators it just didn't seem like a workable solution to me with the amount of snow I had to push.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Reb;545786 said:


> It is actually an air spring so it should be fairly fast acting. I have one sitting here on my desk, just have to get some time to install it.
> 
> Years ago I tried an actuator so I would have better blade control. I found the actuator just didn't hold up well. Even with something built into it to dampen the shock it still beat the actuator loose in a matter of a few months. With the cost of the actuators it just didn't seem like a workable solution to me with the amount of snow I had to push.


you have the cycle country one?

I would like to know how well it works, I have the V Plow on my Honda 300 and would love to be able to put down pressure on it for back draging away from dead ended sidewalks and drive's where you can't get the Atv Cross way's to plow the snow.

I Ponyed up $400 for the http://www.mibarproducts.com/ and it works great "Honda Foreman with 60" Moose plow" but I don't wanna invest that kind of money into what is my Backup Machine/Late Season Sidewalk special.

thanks 
Sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

this summer when I buy a new front scrapping blade I am gonna take the old one and try to fab something up if possible. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

I mounted a 60" blade to the rear of my Traxter, much like the larger versions on the tractors we use for industrial lot clearing. The rear scraper works well, don't have to turn around all the time. I use it to clear incline's (where the big guys are affraid to go) walkways, emergency doors etc. I clear between cars and I don't leave any tire marks behind. Our contract quotes for a shoveled scraper finish on the walkways. Basically a pivoting A frame welded to the back of the quad with a winch mounted to it the winch strap attached to the rack right behind the seat.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

got a pic of that set up?


----------

